# Update on RCI Class Action Suit



## Dee in California (Feb 10, 2008)

This is information that I came into and am passing along.  Current status: 

There is a Court status conference with the Judge set for the end of February.  It is hopeful that a settlement will be reached at a point in the near future, but not yet determined.  At least the end may be in sight. 

RCI has been taking the position that they have done nothing wrong but are apparently aware that they have a *massive* p.r. problem on their hands.  (Wow... ya think so??) .  Apparently on that basis, they are addressing the issue. 

Sorry to be so vague, but class actions contain confidentiality issues not typical of other cases.

For those of you asking where I got  this info - anyone who is a plaintiff can call the attorney  and get a progress report on the case. 

Class actions are rarely about the money. They are usually about forcing a company to stop doing something they are doing.


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 10, 2008)

Where are you getting this information?I can not find anything posted in the internet concerning this.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 11, 2008)

I anxiously await my $2.13 check as part of the settlement. 

All timeshare owners can really hope for is that deposits made for exchange are used for exchange and not for rental income for the exchange companies.  Unfortunately, it seems the contract that RCI and I.I. have with their members states clearly once deposited they own the week and can pretty much do as they please.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 11, 2008)

The key is injunctive relief.  If the lead plaintiffs sit still for a settlement without injunctive relief to stop RCI's malpractives, they have let us down. From what I know of one of them, I do not expect that.  Tiny checks don't compensate for the problem.  Injunctive relief to stop the scam, does!

The problem is that any settlement is a payout to the class action lawyers, so the lead plaintiffs are going to be in the best position to try to stop any wimp out on a settlement.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly what was predicted by a number of us over 2 years ago.  A virtually meaningless settlement with a big payout to the shysters, basically no change for RCI (see the Microsoft "settlement" for more details) and higher fees to pay for it all.  

What a total waste of time, effort and money this futile exercise was.  I hope McDonalds still has the dollar menu so we can spend our winnings from this sham.


----------



## theo (Feb 11, 2008)

*???*



Dee in California said:


> This is information that I came into and am passing along.  Current status:
> 
> There is a Court status conference with the Judge set for the end of February.  It is hopeful that a settlement will be reached at a point in the near future, but not yet determined.  At least the end may be in sight.
> 
> ...



Frankly, I was unaware that the class certification discovery exchange process had even been completed and resolved, so this particular mention of a "settlement" is, with all due respect, not entirely convincing to me. Then again, maybe I'm just not current in Murillo vs. RCI developments. 

It seems to me that RCI has its butt covered already anyhow as far as future direct rental practices go, even apart from any and all results of this case, RCI having established controlling interests in both Snap Travel and Leisure Link, both of which exist for the purpose of direct rentals. I can't help but wonder if the court will be aware of, and / or take into account, that RCI now has alternative avenues already in place for the direct rental of member deposits, separate and apart from just RCI itself...


----------



## PerryM (Feb 12, 2008)

*A little too optimistic...*



timeos2 said:


> Exactly what was predicted by a number of us over 2 years ago.  A virtually meaningless settlement with a big payout to the shysters, basically no change for RCI (see the Microsoft "settlement" for more details) and higher fees to pay for it all.
> 
> What a total waste of time, effort and money this futile exercise was.  *I hope McDonalds still has the dollar menu so we can spend our winnings from this sham*.



Wow, this is a little too optimistic in my opinion.  I'm expecting $2 or $3 in a rebate applied towards my next RCI dues membership which will, just as a coincidence, be $2 or $3 higher than the normal 5% increase.

Yep, those lawyers will show them a thing or two.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess we all need to keep in mind that this is just rumor at this point and we're speculating. Until we see the details of any settlement, it's premature to discuss the fall out from any settlement.......if there even is a settlement pending. 

Of course, if there is a settlement pending, like most of you I'm not expecting much that will be beneficial to the general membership. IOW I'm still not renewing my membership to RCI or giving them my weeks.


----------



## Dee in California (Feb 13, 2008)

_Frankly, I was unaware that the class certification discovery exchange process had even been completed and resolved, so this particular mention of a "settlement" is, with all due respect, not entirely convincing to me._

Feel free to call class action counsel and ask.


----------



## sunandh2o (Feb 10, 2009)

I am new to this forum...I didn't notice in this thread but thought I would mention that there is a link on the RCI homepage to info on the settlement - it is at the bottom of the screen "Weeks Class Action Settlement".   After reading the info I am still unclear how RCI is being held accountable and how will they be "policed" in the future?


----------



## theo (Feb 12, 2009)

*A very good question*



sunandh2o said:


> I am new to this forum...I didn't notice in this thread but thought I would mention that there is a link on the RCI homepage to info on the settlement - it is at the bottom of the screen "Weeks Class Action Settlement".   After reading the info I am still unclear how RCI is being held accountable and how will they be "policed" in the future?



The short answer is that the proposed settlement is a worthless (...actually, a $20) joke and, if approved,  there will be *no* long term changes in RCI practices, no accountability and no policing in the future. Some very minor (...and very temporary) changes in RCI handling of (only some) deposits, but under the terms of the proposed settlement in 2 years time it would be "business as usual" for RCI. But, you can sign up and cop out now for a $20 savings on RCI membership --- plus a free  lollipop!


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 15, 2009)

It seems to me that if you sign up on RCI, you automatically give up the right to sign up for the CA lawsuit. 

I realize that the CA will probably result in $0 for the membership of RCI, but is there any possibility it will prevent RCI from renting future deposits?


----------



## theo (Feb 16, 2009)

*I think not, personally...*



stevedmatt said:


> ... is there any possibility it will prevent RCI from renting future deposits?



Since *Murillo vs. RCI* is essentially a nation-wide case, filed and currently being heard in Federal court, it would seem (...to me, anyhow) that the outcome there, whatever it may be, will be nationally applicable, rendering any separate CA proceeding(s) academic and completely irrelevant.

I could be mistaken; it's been known to happen...


----------



## baspinall (Feb 24, 2009)

So whats a member to do? I don't get it. If RCI is going to basically practice the same. Why should people stay with them. I would think people leaving RCI would be a more effective way to teach them that members are not push overs.

Brian


----------

